# What's the easiest cut to maintain?



## Bulina (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi SM community :wub:,

Kia is 4 months old and her coat is growing really fast and at the same time it's getting harder to maintain it. However, I don't want to keep her on a short coat. What are some kinds of cuts that I could do to make her look like she has a nice and stylish coat but without dealing with mats 24/7. I don't mind brushing her once or twice a day but more than that I just don't have the time needed. 

One more thing... When I brush her she looks very fluffy for the next hour and then she looks very unbrushed (Picture below shows how she looks 2 hours after brushing)... Does this have to do with the shampoo I am using or it's just completely normal? :blink: 

xoxoxo, :wub:
B.


----------



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

Looks normal to me. You might try using a child type snap barrette for the face hair that is getting into the eyes. If you are planning to keep it long she will have o get used to it being in a clip. Better to start now


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I just had Whitney trimmed. We cut the body about 2 inches and the legs, ears, tail are long. This has been easier to maintain. I love it because she looks like a puppy. Mercedes is in the Town&Country. Very short body, long ears, legs and face.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Town and country cut is awesome and very east to care for, your fluff can wear clothes as well. Cathy love Mercedes in that cut


----------



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

I agree town and country. That is what I have my Rosie in right now and It may be her permanent look. At least in the summer. Much easier to keep clean and groom. When is very hot out I just spray some water on her back and it cools her right down. With no worries about matting


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Town and country cut is awesome and very east to care for, your fluff can wear clothes as well. Cathy love Mercedes in that cut


Thank you Paula:wub: The Town and Country is a very easy cut. Mercedes wears it well! Whitney not so much, maybe because she is smaller.


----------



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

Here is the cut I was talking about. 
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/members/64938-gabbee15


----------



## Bulina (Jun 18, 2015)

elly said:


> I just had Whitney trimmed. We cut the body about 2 inches and the legs, ears, tail are long. This has been easier to maintain. I love it because she looks like a puppy. Mercedes is in the Town&Country. Very short body, long ears, legs and face.



Ohh I am loving this cutttt :wub:. This is what I'll be doing for herr...


----------



## Bulina (Jun 18, 2015)

Gabbee15 said:


> Here is the cut I was talking about.
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/members/64938-gabbee15



Sorry this link is only directing me to the main page..weird..


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I can't see it either.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

elly said:


> I just had Whitney trimmed. We cut the body about 2 inches and the legs, ears, tail are long. This has been easier to maintain. I love it because she looks like a puppy. Mercedes is in the Town&Country. Very short body, long ears, legs and face.


Cathy...love Whitney's cut! I'm going to grow Suki out like this...super cute!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MiMi is in a cross between town and country and Korean. I use a number seven blade on her body, leave her legs long, trim her beard short, but not as short as the true Korean cut. Her short body cut absolutely sparkles and feels so soft. It is not maintenance free, but it is easy to do. I trim her body every two or three weeks.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My malts are cut short...with longer ears and tails. Easy Peasy....:thumbsup:


----------

